# Dante vs. Bayonetta



## gdhgfn (Dec 23, 2009)

Restrictions

No Quick Silver or Witch Time, who wins.

Personally, Ceraza is dante with speed, agilty, and better destructive capabilites, while Dante is just the endurance god.

But with her attacks she's more various than Dante is.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Dec 23, 2009)

*Dante Turns Devil Mode!!*

GAME OVER!!

Dante can use a wide array of guns, blades and he can form himself into one of a few...dozen demons easily. He's fast, agile, and is, most of all, one of the most badass game characters ever made.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Dec 23, 2009)

dante own  bayonetta


----------



## Lucifeller (Dec 23, 2009)

...Bayonetta routinely stomps on a whole host of celestial beings, and ends up PUNCHING GOD IN THE SUN.

Dante gets wtfstomped. He's basically Bayonetta... only male and heavily nerfed. With less guns too.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Dec 23, 2009)

Lucifeller said:


> ...Bayonetta routinely stomps on a whole host of celestial beings, and ends up PUNCHING GOD IN THE SUN.
> 
> Dante gets wtfstomped. He's basically Bayonetta... only male and heavily nerfed. With less guns too.



dante is the half human sun of the guy who beat the devil he occasionally beat planet buster and life wipers


----------



## Solon Solute (Dec 23, 2009)

Has anyone here actually beaten Bayonetta yet?


----------



## Lucifeller (Dec 23, 2009)

I don't think so, otherwise this topic wouldn't even exist. :ho

EDIT: SPOILERS AHEAD HO


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0g2J-DEMeg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucifeller (Dec 23, 2009)

Yes, I imagined that would be the reaction. :ho


----------



## skiboydoggy (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm three chapters away from clearing Bayonetta at my friend's place, and I can safely say that Bayonetta stomps hard.

1000 Gigaton Climax and Dante is dead.

EDIT: Just watched the video, and you know what, forget that. Rocket launchers on legs + 1000 INFINITON BIG BANG BONUS LIMIT EXCEEDED PUNCH INTO THE SUN


----------



## Solon Solute (Dec 23, 2009)

I might buy this.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Dec 23, 2009)

Solon Solute said:


> I might buy this.


It's basically DMC with dodging instead of blocking. Which is to say it's great fun.


----------



## Solon Solute (Dec 23, 2009)

I played the demo. Short but sweet.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Dec 23, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> It's basically DMC with dodging instead of blocking. Which is to say it's great fun.



as sad as this make me i can't go against the evidence bayonetta stomps


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Dec 23, 2009)

Lucifeller said:


> I don't think so, otherwise this topic wouldn't even exist. :ho
> 
> EDIT: SPOILERS AHEAD HO
> 
> ...



Can't found the image but...Mother of God!!


----------



## Vergil642 (Dec 23, 2009)

Zeromatrious said:


> Bayonetta:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 





Ok, Dante hasn't done this. He's killed a skyscraper demon and cut skyscraper esque blocks of demonic stone in half from hundreds of metres away, but he's not headbutted one yet.



> Can survive re-entry in to orbit.



Dante's done something very similar in DMC1.



> Used her summoned hair demon to punch God from half way across the universe and in to the sun.



This god character have any feats? Just wondering as a god character can fail to live up to the hype of it's name.



> Can stop time.



So can Dante.



> Can also best the devil if you beat the secret boss.



Dante did that too.



> And a lot more.
> 
> So yeah, I'm fairly certain Bayonetta wins.






It would appear she may, but I'm reserving judgement for now (watching that final boss scene, will edit/make new post after it).


----------



## Solon Solute (Dec 23, 2009)

> This god character have any feats? Just wondering as a god character can fail to live up to the hype of it's name.




*Spoiler*: __ 



As you will see, she survived the G force of traveling at FTL speeds, wasn't killed instantly when she finally arrived at the sun, and didn't disintegrate upon impact of the punch.  

She also has TK powers, and element control.

(I haven't played the game yet so i don't know of anything else).


----------



## Lucius (Dec 23, 2009)

Lucifeller said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> PUNCHING GOD IN THE SUN.



^that. all your dante arguments are invalid^^


----------



## Knight (Dec 23, 2009)

Can I have feats for this "GOD"


----------



## Zeromatrious (Dec 23, 2009)

----SPOILERS---


It's the Bayonetta verse's God/Creator.

Feats are listed above, but she is only recently awakened when you fight her and at half of her power (as she needs both the right and left eye to properly awaken, she is only granted the right (?)). Also, Jubileus does not need to necessarily have very many feats. We're really discussing what Bayonetta was able to do to her (send her playing across the universe and in to the sun).

But in battle, Jubileus can summon tornadoes and bolts of lighting with the flick of her wrist, plus everything else she does in the first half of the fight.


Also, the final half of the battle+the ending with re-entry.


----------



## Lucifeller (Dec 23, 2009)

It should also be noted that you have a quicktime event when fighting Jubileus, and if you mess it up, Jubileus plows through a planet and instantly wtfpwns you for an immediate Game Over.

Yeah, it's a casual planet buster while in a weakened state, having just awakened and not even trying to destroy it, just wanted to kill YOU. Geez, talk about PMS.

But seriously, does what Jubileus can do matter when Bayonetta punches it so hard she sends it careening into the sun from OUTSIDE THE SOLAR SYSTEM? Dante wishes he had that kind of attack power. It's just unholy.

EDIT: Also, holy shit the battle against the bonus boss.


*Spoiler*: __ 



It's Father Rodin. And he means business.


----------



## Zeromatrious (Dec 23, 2009)

Excellent, excellent. 

Is there a video out there showing what happens if you do not successfully pull off the quick-time event? =O


----------



## Ulti (Dec 23, 2009)

so i was just reading this thr-

JESUS CHRIST SHE STOMPS


----------



## Vergil642 (Dec 23, 2009)

They seem fairly well matched until

PUNCHING DANTE INTO THE FUCKING SUN 

Seriously, regardless of how strange and potentially circumstantial the rest of that fight is, punching into sun>anything Dante's done.


----------



## Cypher0120 (Dec 23, 2009)

Initially, Dante seems to have better endurance. He is likely to take more hits than Bayonetta can.

However, that does not do much against the massive firepower that Bayonetta brings with her.

It's like pitting Berserker against Gilgamesh. Yes, Dante can take a crapload of punishment, but if pitted against something really overpowering, it becomes sad to watch after a while.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 23, 2009)

Wow Dante gets murdered hard.


----------



## pikachuwei (Dec 23, 2009)

Even though Jubelius looks like it is flying really slowly towards the sun, its actually massively FTL

i mean it takes light 8 min to get to earth

She punched Jubelius from Neptune to the sun in about 1 min. That means a LOOOOT of force is needed.

and lol i noticed y didnt she punch from pluto? Looks like it really isnt a planet anymore XDDDD


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Dec 23, 2009)

She punched god across the universe....R.I.P Dante.


----------



## Solon Solute (Dec 23, 2009)

Now i know we're all impressed with the 1000+ Infiniton Punch, but Bayonetta apparently has to speak a rather lengthy chant, and then remain in a prone0like position for the summon to finish. During any of this Dante could easily attack her, which would stop her from summoning.

This is of course only for the summon posted in the video. I don't know of her other abilities, that could be lethal to Dante.


----------



## Zeromatrious (Dec 23, 2009)

Hrm... I don't know about that! Dante doesn't seem like the kind of guy who'd stop a woman from doing an erotic dance+pose in front of him  when not knowing what catastrophic consequences it could have.


----------



## Kurou (Dec 23, 2009)

It ends in sex.


----------



## Solon Solute (Dec 23, 2009)

KurouKetsu said:


> It ends in sex.



One way or the other.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Dec 23, 2009)

haha, dante's too badass to care whether or not she's defenseless, but lets face it:
-Dante: son of Uber-Demon, a badass, ripped, something girls drool over, too badass to care about most girls and seems to pass them by without consideration, save-of course- they burst into his house with a motorcycle, and it gets violent

-Bayonetta: only played the demo, but it implies she's some sort of half-breed between a "dark" being and a "light" being. Uber-powerful and badass, most guys drool over her, i doubt she cares much except that the dog that comes out of her hair thinks: "they taste nummy"

Now then, compare what they are like, they were a couple made in heav- err....the freezing pits of hell.

In other words:



KurouKetsu said:


> It ends in sex.


----------



## Kurou (Dec 23, 2009)

^Flawless logic if i do say so myself


----------



## Dante10 (Dec 23, 2009)

Sarah Palin at 20 years old.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Dec 23, 2009)

only one thing remains to be said. it will be the words upon which a relationship will be built:

Show me ya moves!


----------



## superbatman86 (Dec 24, 2009)

Bayonetta came out allready?


----------



## paulatreides0 (Dec 24, 2009)

In some places:
release date(s) 
JP October 29, 2009
NA January 5, 2010
EU January 8, 2010
AUS January 7, 2010

wikipedia=love


----------



## Inugami (Dec 24, 2009)

Lucifeller said:


> I don't think so, otherwise this topic wouldn't even exist. :ho
> 
> EDIT: SPOILERS AHEAD HO
> 
> ...



Damn Dante would be owned but I think he would be more frustrated to be defeated with a move that looks that cheesy (and I'm taking into account how cheesy DMC can be).


----------



## skiboydoggy (Dec 24, 2009)

Cheesy? More like FUCKING AWESOME


----------



## Lucifeller (Dec 24, 2009)

Solon Solute said:


> Now i know we're all impressed with the 1000+ Infiniton Punch, but Bayonetta apparently has to speak a rather lengthy chant, and then remain in a prone0like position for the summon to finish. During any of this Dante could easily attack her, which would stop her from summoning.
> 
> This is of course only for the summon posted in the video. I don't know of her other abilities, that could be lethal to Dante.



You did notice that before punching Jubileus in the sun, Bayonetta bound it completely with her hair?



> Excellent, excellent.
> 
> Is there a video out there showing what happens if you do not successfully pull off the quick-time event? =O



The guy who made that video said he will eventually get around to making that one. Unfortunately, he still hasn't, and I don't really have the hardware to capture videos in decent quality.



> Damn Dante would be owned but I think he would be more frustrated to be defeated with a move that looks that cheesy (and I'm taking into account how cheesy DMC can be).



Someone who practices missile surfing has no right to complain about cheesiness, if you ask me...


----------



## Harihara (Dec 24, 2009)

Bayonetta's cooler than I thought!

 I want this game!


----------



## Lucifeller (Dec 24, 2009)

I imported it. It's fully in English anyway, yay for Japanese developers finally understanding the importance of multilanguage support!

Sure it cost me 75 euro, which is probably more than what I'd have paid if I waited for the US or PAL versions, but damn if it wasn't worth the money. This is everything I wanted Devil May Cry to be, and with a main character that doesn't make me want to strangle him.


----------



## Ulti (Dec 24, 2009)

I think dante is a bit of an asshole, but i still like him. The only thing to really dislike is fangirls/boys

he was annoying in dmc3 though, which can be sorta explained.


----------



## Vergil642 (Dec 24, 2009)

KurouKetsu said:


> It ends in sex.



This. Moreso if Vergil was around (considering he's already a father ).

On to more important matters, does anyone know the details of the fight with Jubileus? I ask because that may well have been something Bayonetta can only do if fighting under certain circumstancse. For example, she may well have been dragged into some weird spatial magic time/space fuckery when fighting Jubileus, or randomly got a power up or something. I only say this because it seems there's a huge difference between her fighting the other bosses and Jubileus, where she basically goes from killing giant superpowered monsters and throwing them around to punching things across the solar system, which would require thousands of times higher strength than that.


----------



## Zeromatrious (Dec 24, 2009)

It looks cool and it is awesome. I am sure that is probably the main reason they made her do that to Jubileus. However, she did do it none-the-less  and it is a great showing of power. Not to mention Jubileus plows through a planet as one of her very own feats if you screw up the quick-time.

SPOILERS!!!






As for the power-up for Bayonetta...
Um... Well, I think it was because she had finally regained all of her memories/had access to the eye's full power when she got her memories back? That's why her summon was the opposite of Jubileus (with hers being darkness and Jubileus being "light")



But other than that... there was nothing! She just did it.

Correct me if I'm wrong many people who've played the game entirely.


----------



## Lucifeller (Dec 24, 2009)

You are correct in your assumption.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Bayonetta had most of her actual power missing throughout the game, and only regains her 100% capabilities around the final set of fights. What you see in the final battle is what Bayonetta was always capable of doing, before she got seriously nerfed in the past events.




Father Rodin is similarly nerfed.


*Spoiler*: __ 



He's a former angel, known as the Infinite One, and needs a few million halos to regain his lost powers. When he does, he decides to go and challenge Bayonetta just for the lulz. Predictably, Bayonetta accepts - does she lack common sense or is it just me?




Anyway, he's seriously ridiculous. Just buy the Platinum Ticket and see yourself. Have fun.

Mind, Rodin is tough enough to shrug off a giant marble slab falling on his head from absurd height (in fact, it cracks in half when it hits his noggin) even in his depowered, supposedly weak human form...


----------



## alanch90 (Jan 2, 2010)

after watching an entire bayonetta walkthrough, i still think dante wins, why?

couple of reasons:

-no one ever in the game refered to jubileus as god. in fact, the few times god was mentioned, he was mentioned as being neither a demon or an angel.
so, jubileus is in fact the most powerfull of the angels and perhaps the creator of live in earth. so, she would be the equal in power to mundus.

-technically, bayonetta didint defeat jubileus alone, that uber summon was possible because of jeannes help (u can see her white hair joining bayonetta?s in the summoning)

- dante, without anyones help, defeated mundus. and he didnt need to punch him across the solar system, yet mundus promised to return (dmc 5?) while jubileus was completely detroyed.

- dante defeated mundus while he was young, we can deduce that by the time of dmc 4 he is stronger.

- we havent seen dante?s true limit


----------



## Platinum (Jan 2, 2010)

Lucifeller said:


> I don't think so, otherwise this topic wouldn't even exist. :ho
> 
> EDIT: SPOILERS AHEAD HO
> 
> ...



Jesus Fucking Christ . Was that god thing tossing galaxies?


----------



## zenieth (Jan 2, 2010)

Galaxies>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Anything Dante's taken in the history of ever.


----------



## Juri (Jan 2, 2010)

zenieth said:


> *Galaxies*>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Anything Dante's taken in the history of ever.



galaxies? really now is that what you saw? so now your average galaxy is about as wide as bayonetta is tall. anyway there is so much wrong with the scaling in that vid that i won't even bother


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jan 2, 2010)

That video was pretty awesome... until the J-pop started.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 2, 2010)

alanch90 said:


> - we havent seen dante?s true limit




true besides Dante is always messing around but he always  stomps on every opponent he haves without even being serious the vid of bayonetta is pretty cool but i am sure Dante can beat that guy to and during the entire fight he wouldn't be serious either but he would surely kick is ass then go for a couple of rs with lady.


----------



## alanch90 (Jan 2, 2010)

zenieth said:


> Galaxies>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Anything Dante's taken in the history of ever.



not quite, mundus was able to make meteor showers, in the game those attacks were much more powerfull than jubileus "galaxies"


----------



## alanch90 (Jan 2, 2010)

sorry for the double post, i just remember that in the original dmc, in the fight against mundus, dante (while in DT) could summon some ethereal-demon-dragon looking things


----------



## Solon Solute (Jan 3, 2010)

^
What are you trying to prove?


----------



## Kurou (Jan 3, 2010)

me thinks he believes that dante could win. though i've already thoroughly explained the outcome of this match.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 3, 2010)

KurouKetsu said:


> It ends in sex.



i havent see this i agree a 1000000000000% man you are a genius


----------



## Lucifeller (Jan 3, 2010)

> - dante, without anyones help, defeated mundus. and he didnt need to punch him across the solar system, yet mundus promised to return (dmc 5?) while jubileus was completely detroyed.



Except that when Dante defeated Mundus, he was massively supercharged on his daddy's power. The game beats your face into the fact that without Sparda's power added to his own, Dante would have been crushed like a bug.

So if Dante beating Mundus while being hopped up on demonic crack qualifies as him doing it alone, then Bayonetta defeating Jubileus with part of Jeanne's power also counts.

Seriously... could we leave the fanboyism out of this thread?


----------



## alanch90 (Jan 3, 2010)

its not fanboyism, im just speaking with facts.

about dante?s potential power, you are forgeting the fact that in the games it is implied that dante "is/could be" even stronger than his father.
so if daddy was strong enough to defeat mundus and seal him for 2000 years, then dante should do even better (when he fully develops, that is).


----------



## zenieth (Jan 3, 2010)

It still don't stop a punch that shoots him across the universe.


----------



## alanch90 (Jan 3, 2010)

zenieth said:


> It still don't stop a punch that shoots him across the universe.



well...i cant deny that yet, as i said before "we havent seen dante?s true limit"

but im thinking that bayonetta could use that uber summon under 2 conditions:

1-having jeanne?s power

2-being in space (that punch could easily destroy earth, and i dont think that bayo wants to do that, right?) or in another dimension

i think that it is clear that an all-out fight between bayo and dante would completely obliterate the planet/dimension they are on...

im changing my mind, in a fight everyone would die, and the only survivor would be GOKU


----------



## Lucifeller (Jan 3, 2010)

inb4 Goku can't breathe in space. 

What? It's true.


----------



## alanch90 (Jan 3, 2010)

then how did he survived the destruction of namek?

GOKU pwns everyone


----------



## FrostXian (Jan 3, 2010)

alanch90 said:


> then how did he survived the destruction of namek?
> 
> GOKU pwns everyone



..he got in a space ship. He flew randomly in space for days before crashlanding in a random planet where aliens patched him up.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jan 3, 2010)

Two more days. Two more days and I'll be absolutely sure on who wins.

(Trying to avoid comments so that i don't read anymore spoilers).


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jan 3, 2010)

alanch90 said:


> we havent seen dante?s true limit



And that means nothing.  We go by feats in the OBD (and sometimes powerscaling)- saying that a character has potential he hasn't displayed yet is meaningless.


----------



## Heavenly King (Jan 4, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> Two more days. Two more days and I'll be absolutely sure on who wins.
> 
> (Trying to avoid comments so that i don't read anymore spoilers).





she's way to powerful


----------



## Lucius (Jan 4, 2010)

KurouKetsu said:


> It ends in rape.


^fixed

and you know who is beeing raped


----------



## Kurou (Jan 4, 2010)

Lucius said:


> ^fixed
> 
> and you know who is beeing raped



my mistake


----------



## Juri (Jan 4, 2010)

Lucius said:


> ^fixed
> 
> and you know who is beeing raped



 OMGWTFBBQ 

did you make that?


----------



## Lucius (Jan 4, 2010)

nah just found it in another forum. thought it was funny^^


----------



## Lucifeller (Jan 4, 2010)

Fukken saved. Thanks, Lucius!


----------



## Vergil642 (Jan 5, 2010)

Lucius said:


> ^fixed
> 
> and you know who is beeing raped



I stand by my claim that if it were Vergil or Sparda involved we'd have either sitting up drinking tea post coitus having thoroughly enjoyed themselves.

Dante needs to man up


----------



## Solon Solute (Jan 6, 2010)

Well, i just finished the game and i can safely say that Bayonetta's on a different level from Dante. Its not even funny...


----------



## Knight (Jan 8, 2010)

umm guys. She didn't punch the statue across the universe but across the 1/4 the solar system. Still enough to demolish dante though.


----------



## Lucifeller (Jan 8, 2010)

...she was past Neptune's orbit. That was ALL of the solar system. Count the planets, man.


----------



## Knight (Jan 8, 2010)

Lucifeller said:


> ...she was past Neptune's orbit. That was ALL of the solar system. Count the planets, man.



Oops didn't see it. I only seen three  planets that didn't look like gass masses.


----------



## Bitch (Jan 8, 2010)

Bayonetta is a far more entertaining game and she is far more powerful than Dante could ever be.  She stomps easily.  Its a must have, even for PS3 owners (as long as you ignore the horrid loading times).


----------



## Lucifeller (Jan 8, 2010)

The framerate drops cn actually be beneficial, since they cause slowdown - which can be a boon to people with horrid reflexes.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 9, 2010)

So not even Pandora helps Dante?


----------



## Ulti (Jan 9, 2010)

Doesn't look like it.

I mean Dante is damn powerful but he gets beaten here.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jan 9, 2010)

Queen Sheba isn't the only entity capable of killing Dante.

She could kill him in countless other ways, via Witch Time, and materializing a vast assortment of hellish weapons to use on him.


----------



## Ulti (Jan 9, 2010)

As in what kind?

I don't think torture would bother Dante considering he has regeneration, been to hell at least twice.

OP said no Witch time or Quicksilver too


----------



## Solon Solute (Jan 9, 2010)

Forgot about that rule...

What i mean't initially were things like her man sized chainsaw, giant spiked wheel, and maybe even her guillotine. She also has some primaries that would be helpful, as well as other summons. 

Her insanely superior strength gives an edge too, and if Dante were to land a blow with Rebellion (or anything really), she could burst into a flock of bats upon contact avoiding the damage all together (actually, it doesn't even have be upon contact).


----------



## Ulti (Jan 9, 2010)

Don't get me wrong, Bayonetta wins based on second hand knowledge of her. But torture wouldn't bother a guy like Dante.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jan 9, 2010)

True, Im just saying that if she Witch Timed him, she could take him out with some of her materialized weapons (like the chainsaw for example).

Dante laughs at things like Iron Maidens. He should easily be able to DT out of it.

EDIT:

Bayonetta can also jump between different realities/dimensions, (one of them making her completely invisible/intangible to Dante).


----------



## Ulti (Jan 9, 2010)

Yeah

These two would make a hell of a battle couple though :ho


----------



## Solon Solute (Jan 9, 2010)

Wish more people knew about Balder. Guys a fucking beast...


----------



## Ulti (Jan 9, 2010)

What does he do?


----------



## Solon Solute (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Kurou (Jan 9, 2010)

the soundtrack in bayonetta is kick ass.


----------



## Lucifeller (Jan 9, 2010)

Never mind Balder, look at what Rodin can do...


----------



## Ulti (Jan 9, 2010)

What does Rodin do?


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jan 9, 2010)

What are Bayonetta's best durability feats?  I need ammunition.


----------



## Cypher0120 (Jan 10, 2010)

Ultimecia said:


> What does Rodin do?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqHqsasKTIg[/YOUTUBE]

No cutscene power...but implied to be oh so much more powerful than Balder. And freakishly tough.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jan 10, 2010)

Commander Shepard said:


> What are Bayonetta's best durability feats?  I need ammunition.



She can tank skyscrapers with very minimal damage, and thats only if you screw up the QTE. If you pull it off she headbutts it back at high velocities, with no damage at all (Note: this skyscraper is heading towards her pretty fast).

She can also tank missile explosions and satellites falling on her from space (among other things). Atmospheric reenty is no problem for her either, not even slightly.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jan 11, 2010)

Quick question:


*Spoiler*: __ 



After going back and watching Bayo beat Jubileus again, it appears that Jeanne (in some vauge and unexplained manner), did have something to do with Sheba's forthcoming, because of the white hair that merges along with Bayo's black hair.

Im assuming that at some point during the game (perhaps on the rooftop or at the giant statue's eye), Bayo somehow obtained Jeanne's power, or maybe she had it all along, but needed her full memories back in order to use it (idk...). 

So anyway, can Queen Sheba still be considered as just another Inferno Demon that Bayo can summon, without the help of Jeanne physically being present (Just like during the final boss battle), and that Bayo simply was at her strongest through the help of Jeanne (who btw, was free of Balders mind control).

This is all extremely vauge to me, and with so many unanswered questions, you'd think a sequel would be eventually made.

Also, after the final fight, Jeanne says "We managed to stop this abomination".


----------



## Lucifeller (Jan 12, 2010)

If you pay attention, ALL of Bayonetta's major summons have some white in them, though it's not readily visible like in the final summon. I'm guessing it symbolizes the fact that for all that she's a witch with a contract with Hell, she's pure of heart deep down. REALLY deep down.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 13, 2010)

Bayonetta pretty much makes Dante her bitch

he'll probably enjoy it though....i know i would....


----------



## Solon Solute (Jan 13, 2010)

Is there a possibility that when Bayonetta is awakened in her Eye of the World state (like she was towards the end of the game), that she's basically a moon buster? She and Balder should both be equal in power, and he casually blew up the moon.

Its possible he could've been able to do it since he was in the statue at the time, but Jubileus wasn't awakened until after her eyes closed. So basically he did it on his own, right?


----------



## Omnirix (Jan 27, 2010)

Sorry for bumping this. But after some critical thinking and a walkthrough through Bayonetta, this match-up isn't exactly one-sided. Lets compare the feats of Dante and Bayonetta in these categorizes below. Bayonetta is still a new game for me so forgive me if I missed out on some of her feats. 

Strength comparison*Note I am using Bayonetta's own natural strength not the strength of her hair summons.*

*Spoiler*: __ 




Some Bayonetta's strength feats
Here
Here you got some instances where she judo flipped that giant dragon with some effort and literally ripped its heads off. 

Here
At the end of this video you see her tossing a building around.

Here
Bayonetta was throwing cable carts roughly the size of a small bus with relative ease. 

Link removed
At 4:41 you saw her headbutting a skyscrapper back at Balden. However, she used witch-time and use a charged attack rather than doing it casually. It could still be counted as a strength feat but not quite as impressive with her other ones because she used a charged attack.

Some Dante's strength feats.
Link removed
The infamous Dante holding Savior's punch feat.

Link removed
Starting at 1:54, Dante with one hand stopped the inertia force of the hypersonic moving sword moving downwards and pulled it out by the handle. 
Any normal person doing it will have their arm ripped off. Note this is Dante in DMC3, he has grown stronger since then. 

Here's a lil bit of powerscaling.
Dante defeated Nero soundly
Link removed

Nero did this
Link removed
He swings a house sized man-eating frog with one hand like a whip and send several of them flying with one punch. 

Conclusion: Comparing said feats, Bayonetta may still have an edge in terms of pure strength but not exactly by a large margin where it'll be a major factor in this match-up. 
Dante however got more cutting power
Link removed
At 1:33 you got Dante easily cutting through that block of steel. 
Link removed
And him slicing that hellgate in half at such a distance with a couple of slashes.





Speed comparison*Aw here's the most controversial one. Note I am still using base Dante and Bayonetta no DT or panther transformation upgrade whatsoever*

*Spoiler*: __ 




Bayonetta's speed feats
Link removed
Here you got Bayonetta dodging modern bullets with relative ease. Casual bullet-timer she is.

Link removed
This may downplay her a little as if she's truly hypersonic in movement speed she wouldn't need a motorcycle. But she may have hypersonic battlespeed as at 6:28 you saw her body especially her right leg being on fire due to air friction when she performed that high jump kick. 

Now here's a bit of speedscaling for Bayonetta. Her speed is on par with Jeanne who did this
Link removed
She practically run to the top of a large rocket vertically while its heading to from to troposphere to the thermosphere in a short matter of time. At the same time she's so fast that gravity isn't affecting her speed. 

Some Dante's speed feats

Link removed
At 2:58 you start to see vergil and Dante playing tennis with bullets at each other.

Link removed
Ultimecia had this at the respect Dante's thread. But both Vergil and Dante(before he gets faster later on) were slashing each other so fast that it creates an air umbrella where it prevents rain from falling on them. 

Link removed
Yes this is both a strength and speed feat. Dante reacted to that hypersonic moving sword and move fast enough to grab it. Though gravity may give him an extra boost, but so does gravity gave that boost to that sword which is moving fast enough already.

Link removed
Here you got Dante doing a some lightning timing with the demon Blitz. But its debatable on whether or not that should be counted as "magic lightning" or not. And lightning speed still varies between 1/2 to 1/100,000th of the speed of light. There's a chance for this to be unquantificable. 

Here's a another round of speedscaling this time for Dante.
Link removed
At 4:41 it seems Vergil had gotten faster since then even post DMC3 Dante aka DMC1 Dante have trouble keeping up with him since the beginning. 

Link removed
At 1:10 you see Trish moving faster than that laser Mundus fired while she and Dante have distance of like 40 feet and pushed Dante out of the way before she gots hit. Dante defeated Trish fairly easily in the beginning. And though its still debatable on how fast that "magic" laser Mundus just fired. And Dante timed against that laser shortly after.

Conclusion: Both of them are fairly equal in speed though Dante may have the edge in battlespeed and reaction feats.  I noticed that Bayonetta rely heavily on Witch-Time in most of her fights while Dante is likewise able to perform half of some of her feats without time-manipulation. With Witch-time banned she's not going to have that type of luxury. 




Durability comparison

*Spoiler*: __ 




There's not much durability feat from Bayonetta because we seldom sees her gets hurt in the game. But I shall do my best. 
Bayonetta's durability
Link removed
She got slammed by iustitia easily a class 100 dozens of feet from the ground. And she emerges unscarred shortly after. 
Link removed
At the end of this video you saw that both her and Jeanne survived re-entry to the earth from the thermosphere. However at the end she said "Let's go. Just stick close to me." To Jeanne. Its possible that she cast some spell of some sort in order to survive. Which may pointed out that she may not survive the re-entry by herself.

Some of Dante's durability

Link removed
This is also a durability feat as that hypersonic moving sword didn't rip his arm off.

Link removed
Being penetrated by 3 of Mundus' fast moving laser spikes while still standing in pain.

Link removed
At 3:24 you saw Dante get pounded by Nero like a dozen times and impaled by his own sword yet he stood up and chill shortly after. And Nero did this Link removed

Link removed
Though this may be an exception because Dante's in DT mode right now and it may not hold as much water as the durability feats of his base form. But Dante got hit by multiple giant fireballs likely meteorites by Mundus and sent pummeled onto a volcano hundreds to thousands of feet below yet he manages to stand up.

Conclusion: Dante got overall better durability feats and he got regeneration to boot.


----------



## Omnirix (Jan 27, 2010)

Sorry for double posting but continuing on....

Hair Summons *I am not talking about the usual hair punches and kicks Bayonetta uses usually but her giant powerful hair monsters she uses as finishing moves. There are a few weaknesses however.*

*Spoiler*: __ 




1)These summons may all have speed and strength but they're mostly used against giant opponents. Considering can go Sparda mode and with his speed and flight, it'll be difficult to corner such a fast small moving target.
2) Bayonetta herself would be wide open while a summon may be in the field. Considering Dante's huge accuracy feat at 0:15
Link removed
There's a possibility of him exploiting an opening and shoot projectiles at her.
3) Bayonetta needs to chant and do some moves in order for the summons to take place especially her final one. If Dante is bloodlusted and serious he would barely even spare Trish who's also good looking but he did it anyway because she looked like his mom. CIS off Dante's not gonna sit around and watch Bayonetta dance. 

There are 5 hair summons Bayonetta uses. A dog, a bird, a centipede, multiple hands and feet, and that final one. 
This is her dog summon first appeared at 5:54
Link removed
Dante survived of being eaten by the gigantic leviathan
Link removed
Or prevented of being chewed by Echidna
Link removed
Dante can go Sparda form and keep his distance while aiming fireballs at it or at Bayonetta. Lets also not forget that Dante can turn into a dragon while in Sparda form. Pandora's box may also possess enough fire-power to blast it Link removed
Pandora's box is also really really fast as it destroyed all those giant frogs before they even fell to the ground. 

Bird summon first appeared at 7:26
Link removed
Same as above of Dante using Sparda/Dragon mode to counter it or use Pandora's box. Yes, it ate a dragon once but Dragon Dante manages to hurt mundus who's on a different league than leviathan or echidna. 

Multiple hands first appeared at 2:59 and it literally tears Temperance apart
Link removed
I admit there's an equal chance Dante will get killed by this summon. If he sticks around long enough those hands will eventually get to him. His only chances is using his speed and accuracy to avoid those hands and aim at Bayonetta with fireballs via sparda mode or prevent Bayonetta from summoning it. Going Dragon mode is suicide for him as it'll make him a bigger target for those hands to tear him apart. 

Centipede summon first appeared at 5:20 and it literally kills its victims by constricting them like iustitia
Link removed
Likewise above Dante's only chance is to keep dodging the centipede and aim at Bayonetta before he gets crushed like Balden though balden had a forcefield or prevent her from summoning it. Or Dante can just aim at its head via pandora's box go dragon mode against its head. But going dragon mode would just make a bigger target to squeeze. 

Giant final summon appeared at 2:50 and size dwarf by even Jubileus who's savior sized
Link removed
Dante MUST DIE when he goes up against this bad boy er I mean girl. Its like the size of a city. But this summon is overhyped.
1) Like Fang and many other OBDers once said, its feat of punching jubileus to the sun is hyperbole like Sephy's supernova. 
2) The way Jubileus falls into the sun from the other side of the solar system is too far fetched Link removed
You saw how she's constantly moving "around" the planets that are like right in front of her and she has no control over her inertia. 
3) Jubileus was shown to be awaken somewhere near the moon not on the other side of the solar system otherwise that rocket which Balden build would be FTL which doesn't make sense
Link removed
Link removed
This alone would be grounds that Bayonetta and co are not FTL. The only weakness this thing have against Dante is its summoning time. Bayonetta danced longer than the other summons to summon her which a bloodlusted Dante would likely prevent. If he fails, he dies big time regardless this summons' feat is hyperbole or not. Its still remains a fact her fist is the size of jubileus and send her flying. 




Moon busting

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes balden was shown to have busted the moon here
Link removed
But he did it at quite a distance and that's more like using Jubileus power rather than him doing it. Sides, does Bayonetta got moon-busting durability? Even with powerscaling she's likely not going to use this type of attack as she don't even know how to perform this attack like Balden. 





Overall conclusion

*Spoiler*: __ 



With all these comparisons and restrictions due to OP, I would say this match will go 6/10 in Dante's favor. In terms of base stats these 2 are pretty similar except Bayonetta may be stronger but Dante got more durability and speed. Going DT especially in Sparda mode is faster than Bayonetta dancing to perform all those summons. Not to mention Bangle of Time wasn't restricted so Dante can technically stop time . If restrictions are off, then 5/10. Both have the power to literally one-shot each other when they trapped each other with Witch-Time or Quick-silver. Its a really who hits who first wins type of dealio


----------



## Okeaninai (Jan 27, 2010)

Well thought out - I have no problem with the bump. Glad to see it back actual, with a post like yours. I haven't had the chance to play Bayonetta so I can only go by such info.


----------



## Ulti (Jan 28, 2010)

Even with Witch time that skyscraper should still be dead weight, same with Savior though.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jan 28, 2010)

+Reps, Omnirix. Great post.


----------



## Okeaninai (Jan 28, 2010)

Not a bad signature there,Solon Solute.  Inspired by the thread?


----------



## Solon Solute (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks. I usually dedicate all of my sets to whatever I've most recently enjoyed. Has nothing to do with the match.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Hey hey, 1500th post.


----------



## Rashou (Jan 29, 2010)

It appears as though I'm going to have to play Bayonetta. I really didn't _want_ to play as  in any game, but what can you do.


----------



## Ulti (Jan 29, 2010)

Dante prank calls her


----------



## Rashou (Jan 29, 2010)

lol, President of France.


----------



## Vergil642 (Jan 29, 2010)

Rashou said:


> It appears as though I'm going to have to play Bayonetta. I really didn't _want_ to play as  in any game, but what can you do.



You seem to have mispoken.

Bayonetta

Even has the accent down already.

I also propose we use this as the thread's banner.


----------



## Ulti (Jan 29, 2010)

Pfft I don't think DantexBayonetta is a good couple anyways


----------



## Rashou (Jan 29, 2010)

lol, Well played Vergil, I give ye reps for that.


----------



## Knight (Jan 29, 2010)

I have a question. Can her punching the statue into the sun be discredited since she is in zero gravity and therefore no resistance was placed?


----------



## Omnirix (Jan 29, 2010)

Knight said:


> I have a question. Can her punching the statue into the sun be discredited since she is in zero gravity and therefore no resistance was placed?



I already explained in my post above but it seems I have to do it again. 
1) Like Fang and many other OBDers once said, its feat of punching jubileus to the sun is hyperbole like Sephy's supernova. 
2) The way Jubileus falls into the sun from the other side of the solar system is too far fetched THIS!!
You saw how she's constantly moving "around" the planets that are like right in front of her and she has no control over her inertia. 
3) *Jubileus was shown to be awaken somewhere near the moon not on the other side of the solar system otherwise that rocket which Balden build would be FTL which doesn't make sense*
THIS!!
THIS!!
This alone would be grounds that Bayonetta and co are not FTL. The only weakness this thing have against Dante is its summoning time. Bayonetta danced longer than the other summons to summon her which a bloodlusted Dante would likely prevent. If he fails, he dies big time regardless this summons' feat is hyperbole or not. Its still remains a fact her fist is the size of jubileus and send her flying.


----------



## Okeaninai (Jan 29, 2010)

Ultimecia said:


> Pfft I don't think DantexBayonetta is a good couple anyways



It's going to be fairly rampant, if it isn't already.


----------



## Omnirix (Jan 29, 2010)

Okeaninai said:


> It's going to be fairly rampant, if it isn't already.



Sadly to say, Dante's owned by Capcom. Bayonetta's owned by Sega.


----------



## Ulti (Jan 30, 2010)

Won't stop the fandom...


----------



## Vergil642 (Jan 30, 2010)

Omnirix said:


> I already explained in my post above but it seems I have to do it again.
> 1) Like Fang and many other OBDers once said, its feat of punching jubileus to the sun is hyperbole like Sephy's supernova.



Although it may be a hyperbole it's not really comperable to Supernova. Punching Jubileus into the sun is how she dies in the story, while Supernova was just pretty and could happen multiple times in gameplay with no story ramifications.



> 2) The way Jubileus falls into the sun from the other side of the solar system is too far fetched Proof of Chaos's speed/abilities
> You saw how she's constantly moving "around" the planets that are like right in front of her and she has no control over her inertia.



I'm not sure how that's a big deal when we're talking about the supernatural and a hair summoned demon god thing punching a creator god really hard.

That's hardly a good argument I know, but Jubelius moving around the planets being unbelievable is like Bayonetta's lipstick moving around Father Balder's weird glass shield things.



> 3) *Jubileus was shown to be awaken somewhere near the moon not on the other side of the solar system otherwise that rocket which Balden build would be FTL which doesn't make sense*
> Proof of Chaos's speed/abilities
> Proof of Chaos's speed/abilities
> This alone would be grounds that Bayonetta and co are not FTL. The only weakness this thing have against Dante is its summoning time. Bayonetta danced longer than the other summons to summon her which a bloodlusted Dante would likely prevent. If he fails, he dies big time regardless this summons' feat is hyperbole or not. Its still remains a fact her fist is the size of jubileus and send her flying.



Or perhaps Jubileus screwed around with space/time? I mean, she's been shown as capable of creating that big sphere you fight her in and constantly transforms it into a lava dome, ice dome and then what appears to be nondescript storm/sky, despite being in space. Although unlikely I don't really see that much of a problem in accepting that during their fight they ended up outside the solar system due to Jubileus' actions.

As for summoning Queen Sheba, I'm not sure Bayonetta can do that without Jeanne's help as we saw a seperate hair thing come along and unit with Bayonetta's when the hair entered the portal to actually summon Sheba.

I'm still undecided though. If I take Jubileus being punched into the sun seriously (which as it happened in the story we probably should) I'm inclined to believe Dante gets wtfstomped. If not, it's pretty even. I can see Dante killing Bayonetta's summons in a similar manner to how Father Balder did for instance.


----------



## Ulti (Jan 30, 2010)

Supernova is contradicted like fuck.


----------



## Lucifeller (Jan 30, 2010)

Supernova was an animation added to the American version. In the Japanese original it was a bigass explosion, no more than that.

It also can't kill. Fixed 95% of current HP in damage. FAIL.


----------



## Omnirix (Jan 30, 2010)

Vergil642 said:


> Although it may be a hyperbole it's not really comperable to Supernova. Punching Jubileus into the sun is how she dies in the story, while Supernova was just pretty and could happen multiple times in gameplay with no story ramifications.


Okay I made a bad analogy. But no. If that's really how she died, then why  is she shown flying towards the atmosphere at 5:01?
this gedou maozu hy



Vergil642 said:


> I'm not sure how that's a big deal when we're talking about the supernatural and a hair summoned demon god thing punching a creator god really hard.


Its not. The fact still remains its fist is the size of Jubelius and sent is flying. 



Vergil642 said:


> That's hardly a good argument I know, but Jubelius moving around the planets being unbelievable is like Bayonetta's lipstick moving around Father Balder's weird glass shield things.


Jeanne was shown to be able to control the movement of bullets after they're shot. Why shouldn't Bayonetta? Sides its different. Jubileus has no control over her inertia sent by Queen Sheba. 




Vergil642 said:


> Or perhaps Jubileus screwed around with space/time? I mean, she's been shown as capable of creating that big sphere you fight her in and constantly transforms it into a lava dome, ice dome and then what appears to be nondescript storm/sky, despite being in space. Although unlikely I don't really see that much of a problem in accepting that during their fight they ended up outside the solar system due to Jubileus' actions.


Jubileus awakened near the moon and formed the sphere there. There's no proof that they moved outside of the solar system. 



Vergil642 said:


> As for summoning Queen Sheba, I'm not sure Bayonetta can do that without Jeanne's help as we saw a seperate hair thing come along and unit with Bayonetta's when the hair entered the portal to actually summon Sheba.


We never saw Jeanne in the fight with Jubileus. And Bayonetta can summon multiple objects at the same time with her hair. 




Vergil642 said:


> I'm still undecided though. If I take Jubileus being punched into the sun seriously (*which as it happened in the story we probably should*) I'm inclined to believe Dante gets wtfstomped. If not, it's pretty even. I can see Dante killing Bayonetta's summons in a similar manner to how Father Balder did for instance.


No it doesn't. On the contrary, it contradicts the plot. And Dante can get to her before she summons that thing.


----------



## Vergil642 (Jan 30, 2010)

Omnirix said:


> Okay I made a bad analogy. But no. If that's really how she died, then why  is she shown flying towards the atmosphere at 5:01?
> It goes like this apparently



Because that's her corpse, when Sheba's fist hits her body her soul (or something like that, some etherally type thing) flies out of it and you control it's flightpath. You can see the stone body thing is left behind in that vid you linked at 3:18.



> Its not. The fact still remains its fist is the size of Jubelius and sent is flying.



I'm being a bit fallacious but I was saying it seems odd to find fault with the idea that the way a creator god thing's soul flies into the sun when we're talking about the supernatural in a game where physics runs on rule of cool.



> Jeanne was shown to be able to control the movement of bullets after they're shot. Why shouldn't Bayonetta? Sides its different. Jubileus has no control over her inertia sent by Queen Sheba.


 
True, but I'm not seeing why Jubileus should have any control over her flightpath. Sheba might simply have punched her that hard. Or she might be incapable of doing anything as a soul.



> Jubileus awakened near the moon and formed the sphere there. There's no proof that they moved outside of the solar system.



The only proof we have is that the soul went flying through the solar system to the sun. Although if they didn't move beyond near the earth and the moon then shouldn't we have seen them/one of them in the background during the fight?



> We never saw Jeanne in the fight with Jubileus. And Bayonetta can summon multiple objects at the same time with her hair.



True, but she tends to have one original "source" of hair coming from her if you will. We see her hair do it's usual thing, stretching down and gathering up to go into a portal and then what appears to be a completely seperate strand of hair seems to come from offscreen.

Again, the vid you linked has it at 2:44.

Could well be just Bayonetta, but I'm simply not sure.



> No it doesn't. On the contrary, it contradicts the plot. And Dante can get to her before she summons that thing.



How does it contradict the plot? Wasn't the body the thing broken up by Bayonetta and Jeanne at the end? For that matter, considering it's size, wouldn't it have to be going at insane speeds to destroy the earth? I mean, even if we assume it doesn't blow the earth up or break the core or something and that it simply wipes out life, it would still be going crazy fast.

As for the long dance time...she can enter Purgatorio, dance, exit Purgatorio, Sheba-punch Dante into the sun. Or the moon until we can settle the sun debate. Unless she can't hop between Purgatorio and normal reality, but I'm not sure about that.


----------



## Omnirix (Jan 30, 2010)

Vergil642 said:


> Because that's her corpse, when Sheba's fist hits her body her soul (or something like that, some etherally type thing) flies out of it and you control it's flightpath. You can see the stone body thing is left behind in that vid you linked at 3:18.


Alright I'll give you that. But that makes it even more confusing made it less credible. Well, since this all took place near the troposphere, perhaps there's 2 different types of physics in Bayonetta verse. The body remained intact and sent flying into the atmosphere later on during the credits. The soul however flew to the sun.  



Vergil642 said:


> I'm being a bit fallacious but I was saying it seems odd to find fault with the idea that the way a creator god thing's soul flies into the sun when we're talking about the supernatural in a game where physics runs on rule of cool.


Because the laws of physics of Bayonetta are full of contradiction other than the feats it had shown. You use megaton forces to deal with angels while Bayonetta just shoots and easily kills them with a gun shots. Are those gun shots shoots megaton forces now? You use a gigaton force to sent a skyscrapper back at Balden. A gigaton force would've obliterated that skyscrapper rather than sent it back. 




Vergil642 said:


> True, but I'm not seeing why Jubileus should have any control over her flightpath. Sheba might simply have punched her that hard. Or she might be incapable of doing anything as a soul.


She doesn't. All sheba did was punched her. 




Vergil642 said:


> The only proof we have is that the soul went flying through the solar system to the sun. Although if they didn't move beyond near the earth and the moon then shouldn't we have seen them/one of them in the background during the fight?


Link removed
Link removed
Jubileus awakened at the rocket. Considering Balden's moon-busting feat at the first vid, they're not at the other side of the solar system and that rocket is certainly NOT FTL. 




Vergil642 said:


> True, but she tends to have one original "source" of hair coming from her if you will. We see her hair do it's usual thing, stretching down and gathering up to go into a portal and then what appears to be a completely seperate strand of hair seems to come from offscreen.
> 
> Again, the vid you linked has it at 2:44.


, if Jeanne said "*We* managed to stop this abomination", it may not be entirely plausible. 



Vergil642 said:


> Could well be just Bayonetta, but I'm simply not sure.


Well supposedly she can use it or at least a weaker version of it without Jeanne's help. 




Vergil642 said:


> How does it contradict the plot? Wasn't the body the thing broken up by Bayonetta and Jeanne at the end? For that matter, considering it's size, wouldn't it have to be going at insane speeds to destroy the earth? I mean, even if we assume it doesn't blow the earth up or break the core or something and that it simply wipes out life, it would still be going crazy fast.


You already proved that it doesn't. But you further proved how contradictory the law of physics are in Bayonetta. We can only use the shown feats other than Queen Sheba's feat to apply it. Regarding that whole statue is going to destroy the world, it could be character fallible statement or hyperbole. 




Vergil642 said:


> As for the long dance time...she can enter Purgatorio, dance, exit Purgatorio, Sheba-punch Dante into the sun. Or the moon until we can settle the sun debate. Unless she can't hop between Purgatorio and normal reality, but I'm not sure about that.


Here in the OBD just like the participants can see shinigamis from Bleach, its the same thing we got here for Bayonetta.


----------



## JimmyVegas (Jan 30, 2010)

i cant believe this thread is still here


----------



## Okeaninai (Jan 30, 2010)

JimmyVegas said:


> i cant believe this thread is still here



 Why's that? It's a pretty interesting match up with some interesting answers, although, it's a little spoiler-ish. Comes with the territory.


----------



## JimmyVegas (Jan 31, 2010)

i dont know how long the average thread lasts here, but a month seems like a good enough time to debate the strengths and weaknesses of two characters, im not saying its not interesting, just long


----------



## Twinsen (Jan 31, 2010)

There's hasn't been a conclusion yet? Bayonetta should take this whether we count the sun punch or not.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 22, 2010)

So who's more powerful then? Mundus or Jubileus?

I dunno, Dante has doppleganger in dmc3 and that clone is invinsible, not sure how Bayonetta would get around that. As for the punching God into the sun, as folk have mentioned that took her ages to do, I'm not sure if she would have the opportunity to use the move


----------



## Lina Inverse (Feb 22, 2010)

By invinsible you meant invincible rite?

Anyway, the term is somewhat in the no-limits-fallacy category.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 22, 2010)

yeah sorry, only had a few hours sleep last night. invincible.

On top of that Dante can teleport (dmc3, trick up in the trickster style), can turn invincible himself (dreadnaught - and for ages if you use a glitch ) Even with all her monstrous power I don't think she can hit Dante


----------



## Zaru (Feb 22, 2010)

"Invincible" in games is kinda pointless or I'd say a Warcraft Paladin can survive a punch from superman prime


----------



## Lucifeller (Feb 22, 2010)

Zaru said:


> "Invincible" in games is kinda pointless or I'd say a Warcraft Paladin can survive a punch from superman prime



Unless it's something like Super Sonic, which is invincible even in story terms. But yeah, gameplay invincibility isn't the same as story invincibility.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 22, 2010)

Then again the paladin's divine shield is directly powered by god so it's kind of like an omnipotent's protection and AARAHGHGHAGBLARGH


----------



## Lucifeller (Feb 22, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Then again the paladin's divine shield is directly powered by god so it's kind of like an omnipotent's protection and AARAHGHGHAGBLARGH



Let's not get into divine avatars, please. It's always messy.


----------



## Red Exodus (Feb 23, 2010)

Bayonetta takes this fight by far. She's demonstrated vastly superior physical
strength and agility, and her speed by my standpoint exceeds Dante's.

Add in her summoning attacks, and Dante is at a very big disadvantage in a fight.
Even Devil Trigger won't help him much.


----------



## cra6 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hello 
 I personally think that Dante would win. Bayonetta has some awesome powers but they are pretty situational (she needs to do some chanting or dancing or both!) If they use guns (pistols) I suspect they will just hit each others bullets (Nero vs Dante style), heavy firearms its Pandora vs ... what's her most destructive weapon? Her 4 bazukas? If so, Pandora wins. With Trickster Dante is able to teleport and I don't think Bayonetta would survive the Sparda sword close range...and If DG is used there would be two Sparda swords! Worst case scenario for Dante is if Bayonetta summons that godly creature from the other world, where Dante can't touch her.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 18, 2011)

You know when the creators of DMC who are also the creators of Bayonetta say that she would wreck Dante in a fight there really isn't a need for this type of thread. Word of God and such

Oh snap Necro.............


----------



## Ulti (Jan 18, 2011)

Necro

Result is still the same, Bayonetta is probably taking this but not without a fight. like 6.5-7/10?


----------



## Alucardemi (Jan 18, 2011)

Bayonetta is way too hax, even for Dante's regen.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 18, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> You know when the creators of DMC who are also the creators of Bayonetta say that she would wreck Dante in a fight there really isn't a need for this type of thread. Word of God and such
> 
> Oh snap Necro.............



Exactly. No need for even debating this crap.


----------

